# Pedicled falciform ligament flap cpt code



## surgcoder (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm totally stumped on this - information I'm finding directs me to 15734, but that doesn't seem correct.  Operative procedure was pylorus sparing Whipple procedure w/vascularized round ligament flap to reinforce the pancreatic jejunal anastomosis.  In the body of the report, the surgeon states" I then utilized the falciform ligament which I had divided at the umbilicus on its vascular pedicle from the liver.  I wrapped the pancreatic jejunal anastomosis with this vascularized flap and was secured in place with interrupted Vicryl".  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------

